# Name Your Shop



## cabinetman

If you were to hang out a shingle as either a business or hobby, what would you call your shop? Maybe something catchy? Maybe we'll vote on the best name.


----------



## woodnthings

*I think I'd go with*

WOODNTHINGS :yes: bill


----------



## frankp

Zen woodworking, most likely. I tend to lean toward eastern philosophy in the rest of my life and woodworking, like many of my hobbies, gives me a feeling of "oneness" that is often lacking in modern life. Plus, that's what my daughter and I decided to call the "guitar company" we "started" by making our own guitars so it fits fairly well.


----------



## cabinetman

I got the "WOOD" part in a flash, but what's the "NTHINGS"?:smile:


----------



## woodnthings

*Could mean either*

Wooden things, meaning things made out of wood. 
Or Wood'nthings, meaning wood and things, sort of ambiguious. Either way I'm stick with it, since that's my handle.:yes: bill


----------



## firehawkmph

Either 'Hawk's Nest'
or maybe
"The Mancave, Home of the He-Man Women-Haters Club":laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## The Everyman Show

If I ever and I emphasize the IF, but if I ever did open my own shop it would called Priceless Cabinets or Priceless Furniture or Priceless Woodworking and the tag line would be "Quality furniture/Cabinetry isn't expensive, it's Priceless".


----------



## ACP

Hutterite Customs. Because all you have to do is attach the word Hutterite to some furniture in these parts and you can add a thousand to the price tag. Even though it's all made in big, machine driven shops, not handmade by some colony of people still pumping water from wells and plowing with oxen. Or maybe it would be, Wood for All and All for Wood!


----------



## Itchy Brother

Geezer Woodworking.


----------



## TomC

Saw dust & more


----------



## rocklobster

Hmmm....my skill level would prevent me from being serious, so it might be something like

I TRIES IT, YOU BUYS IT 
Custom Woodworks

Rob


----------



## wooddude9

My name already says it ,now I think I will put a joke sign out front since I get get called WOODDUDE already.........:bangin::hammer::bangin:


----------



## top

* "THE SHOP OF TOP" *http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/smilies/yes.gif


----------



## Leo G

Gee, not really to sure about this.

Maybe something like LRG WoodCrafting..........


----------



## Streamwinner

Mable.


----------



## Rich Aldrich

"Aldrichville Woodworking". So many of my family members live in this area, people nicknamed it Aldrichville. 

My wife thinks it should be called "Black Hole Woodworking" because she sees money go in but no money comes out - kind of like a black hole.:blink:

Rich Aldrich


----------



## gregL

Everyone that knows me calls my shop "The Barn". It is a nickname that stuck. When someone hears that Greg is in the barn, they know exactly where I am...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

I like working with driftwood from local beaches, and root parts for carving faces, so I have named my shop "TANGLED ROOTZ"_ I actually put up my carved sign just a few days ago._

Gerry


----------



## scribbles

Leo G said:


> Gee, not really to sure about this.
> 
> Maybe something like LRG WoodCrafting..........


 
I think that name is taken leo. lol...


The company is sac mill, but the shop is referd to as the mine, old shop was tiny and dark. new one is much better.


----------



## Leo G

scribbles said:


> I think that name is taken leo. lol...


Rats, I thought it was a good one to. Guess I'll have to think of something else

How about Fly By Night Woodworking:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

How about "saw by night woodworking"???

Gerry


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

Today mine would be called Bloody Thumb Hair Toys. (I'm okay, it's just a flesh wound.)


----------



## TexasTimbers

Ella Menneau P. said:


> . . . Bloody Thumb Hair Toys . . .


I guess that's better than Bloody Hair Thumb Toys. :huh:


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

TexasTimbers said:


> I guess that's better than Bloody Hair Thumb Toys. :huh:


The hair is *Always* well secured in a tight mean librarian bun when using power tools!!!


----------



## cabinetman

Ella Menneau P. said:


> The hair is *Always* well secured in a tight mean librarian bun when using power tools!!!



Do you have a picture of that "tight mean librarian bun"?:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

*Is this your picture?*

And an action shot:








I knew I had seen one here before. :thumbsup: Any chance of showing the face that goes with it?  bill


----------



## freedhardwoods

Nothing flashy here. I named my business Freed Hardwoods.


----------



## supershingler

Krazy Karvins and Krafts
Home of "custom made firewood"

since i do most of my wooodworking with my carvewrights my wife and daughter thought this name would be approiate.

and yes some of my projects that get carved go into the firewood bin thus the "custom made firewood"

oh well back to making some more sawdust

kendall


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

> Any chance of showing the face that goes with it? bill


 Sorry, that's my best side!:laughing:


----------



## mranum

I've been thinking about...

Northwoods Toolworks

or

Cheesehead sawdust factory


----------



## TexasTimbers

​


----------



## b00kemdano

The Splinter Shoppe










Because whenever I leave the shop, I have splinters! :yes:


----------



## rusty baker

Lazy Dog Productions


----------



## TexasTimbers

Ella Menneau P. said:


> Sorry, that's my best side!:laughing:


Aww now, that's horse feathers. I've seen the other side. 

But I don't blame her for holding out. Maybe she don't wanna have to deal with the cavemen who can only see the surface of the book and have no interest in the content between the covers. Not that any of you cretins see the fairer sex in such a way. :laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Ichiban Daiku (Number 1 Carpenter) Hollow Core Surfboards, Beach Bikes, Antique Tools, Custom Cabinets, and High Quality Mojo by the pound!....THIS AIN'T YO DADDY'S CABINET SHOP! 
:thumbsup::walkman:


----------



## TheRecklessOne

TheRecklessOne said:


> Ichiban Daiku (Number 1 Carpenter) Hollow Core Surfboards, Beach Bikes, Antique Tools, Custom Cabinets, and High Quality Mojo by the pound!....THIS AIN'T YO DADDY'S CABINET SHOP!
> :thumbsup::walkman:


Ella...Your bun is hot...:wallbash:


----------



## Tony B

*Tony's Bad Ass WoodWorks*

That was my choice and wifey said she would not answer the phones with that name. 
Women just dont understand things like men do.
So I settled for The Texas WoodWorks mainly because that is one of the few .com's that was still available.


----------



## PTownSubbie

My wife likes to call it "Fred's Shed" but I think "Money Pit" fits better.

Money goes in and stuff comes out. More money entering than stuff exiting lately since I started turning!!! Man, I didn't know what I was getting into......


----------



## frostr2001w

Top quality woodworks by "woodnthings"


----------



## Northerner

sdi had been trying to think of a name for a web address so i can make a site to post pictures this winter.
i have always liked 'the new yankee workshop' so i was trying to come up with things like the ones
below but its surprising how many are already taken.

the new woodshop
ye old woodshop
old rebel woodshop
woodchip
woodchipper
mywoodshop
morning wood
the little woodshop
the little woodshack

and then it hit me, since my shop is out behind my garage and it might be more of a shack then a shop here is what popped into my head
the outback woodshack. i think its very catchy so i registered the url and i will make a basic page and hopefully start posting pics soon.


----------



## Nate1778

"Crazy Nate's Woodworking Emporium"


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

> Ella...Your bun is hot...


Geez, I'm glad somebody likes my buns!:blink:


----------



## Minotbob

Ella Menneau P. said:


> Geez, I'm glad somebody likes my buns!:blink:


I only saw a bun


----------



## woodnthings

*A lot more than you might think!*

Your hair forks are pretty nice as well. You should try some exotic hardwoods like Brazialian Rosewood. I have a bunch of small pieces that may work for those. PM if you are interested.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## brad

*The New Raytown "*******" Workshop*


----------



## timbrennan01824

"No, I Wouldn't Rather Be Golfing Woodworks"


----------



## TS3660

Top Shop. Because it's on the second floor of my garage.


----------



## Kenbo

My shingle already says *"A Cut Above Woodworkings"*
Ken


----------



## Handyman

"OUT OF BUSINESS" would be the appropriate name at this time. Due to the fact my shop is full of junk and the fact I am working 45+ hours a week and I get home after dark most days.


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

timbrennan01824 said:


> "No, I Wouldn't Rather Be Golfing Woodworks"


:laughing:


----------



## MrMac204

"Free range carpentry" but everyone I talked to didn't get the humor... sigh... LOL it was a re-action to finally be free of the film industry - long stories, I won't bore you with them here.

friends thought it indicated a stoner! LOL uhh NOT 

so I wanted "custom crown and trim" but the gov't rejected that, too general

so I ended up with a huge long

lauries custom finishing carpentry ltd


I am a member in a woodworking co-op "miller goodwood woodworking society" 35 members, non profit etc. so what I cannot do in my garage- I drive (1 hr!!!) to the shop. unless its sunday, then its a 25 min drive. This of course includes a ten minute stop at starbucks!!!! sigh... yes I am an addict - caffene!!!! and I'm ok with that LOL


Laurie

http://www.lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## Mesaman777

WoodHaven WoodWorks
Est.
1995


----------



## Jeremy E

The shop's, well... a white barn.


----------



## Northerner

any other shop names from you guys & gals??


----------



## Weird Woody

Weird Woody's Wondrous Wood Works? ... what?


----------



## pauladaniel

I used this list of woodworking business name ideas and found my new name - CraftyHand - for my handmade furniture company. Check it out


----------



## JoeFromSD

How about Wood's Shop! 

It's better then my biz name when first starting out in 1976 ...

Wood's My Name and Wood's My Game 


Joe Wood


----------



## Shop_Rat

After a 19 1/2 year last post I'd bet most of those names are available again!


----------



## Tool Agnostic

On a related note, I received a T-shirt and a sweatshirt for Christmas. They include an image of a hand plane plus text, customized with "[MyName] Woodworking" and our location. I do not have a woodworking business, but the shirts are very nice and fun to wear. I got a sand-colored T-shirt and a dark chocolate-colored sweatshirt. I like 'em both:

https://www.inkpixi.com/items/woodworking/sand/design
https://www.inkpixi.com/items/woodworking/dark-chocolate/design

They have other woodworking related designs; just type "woodworking" in the search bar. I like this design the best.


----------



## Mikhail2400

Sawdust, Firewood or Furniture!


----------



## freedhardwoods

Shop_Rat said:


> After a 19 1/2 year last post I'd bet most of those names are available again!


I added a new name since my last post in this thread - Simply Affordable Cabinets.


----------



## Rhaugle

Pith house
Gulf state woods
IRES woods (pronounced Iris, initials of my wife and kids)


----------



## Phil Hansen

Huis Houtjapie
Translated
Home of the wood worker
Phil


----------

